# Jim Curry



## Belinda (Jan 1, 2010)

[SIZE=12pt]Hi Folks, [/SIZE]

Jennifer Radoi called me tonight to let me know that Jim Curry had a Heart Attack today . He is in ICU and is stable condition and the nurses said he looked good. Jenn says they are going to be running test tomorrow to see what he might have to have done.. We will try and keep you all updated as I know Jim has many friends here in the Mini World . And also with the ponies.. Please Keep him in your Prayers


----------



## Miniv (Jan 1, 2010)

You SCARED me with the headline, Belinda....... Thank you for the news and we will definitely keep Jim in our Prayers.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 1, 2010)

YUP! Scared me too! Jim is such a kind man. Very sorry to hear he is in ill health. I will keep him in my prayers and hope to hear he is home soon!


----------



## Leeana (Jan 1, 2010)

I just seen this on your facebook ..... many prayers for Jim, he is one of the nicest and kind people I have ever met.

Its so odd as he posted a sale ad on the board just this morning ... things happen so fast








ray


----------



## bfogg (Jan 1, 2010)

Prayers being said.

Bonnie


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 1, 2010)

Sending prayers that our dear sweet friend makes a speedy recovery!


----------



## SweetOpal (Jan 1, 2010)

Jim was fine this morning when he posted his ad, went out to feed and had extreme chest pain, came in tried to relax was sweating badly, his roomate Jim, forced him to go to Hospital. He was very lucky as from when he first had the pain it was just a little over an hour before reaching the hospital. I talked to him right before he arrived at the hospital. He is stable now and is in ICU, they will run more tests on him tomorrow as of this time they are expecting to do 3 stints on him. Keep him in your thoughts and prayers. I will post when I know something more after his tests tomorrow.


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 1, 2010)

OH NO!!!! Yep, not that this is good news, but when I saw your post title I thought, well, you know!!!!

He is LUCKY and I am glad he listened to someone and went to the hospital!! I sure hope they can get him back on his feet and fixed up in a hurry!! This is not good, but glad to hear he is hanging in there.

Prayers for Jim for a speedy recovery with no problems!!! Thank you so much for letting us know and do please keep us posted!!

GET WELL JIM!


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh no!!

Get well, Jim!!!!!

Will be thinking of you...

Andrea


----------



## minih (Jan 1, 2010)

We will be keeping Jim in our thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery! Hopefully he will back up on his feet in no time.

Get well soon.


----------



## TyeeRanch (Jan 1, 2010)

Will definitely keep Jim in my prayers. Hoping for no complications and a speedy recovery for him. I remember meeting him as a little kid (I think I was 10) and he scared me as he seemed so gruff, but I soon found out that he was a really neat guy


----------



## Katiean (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Jim is ill. We see him every year at the shows here in Reno. I hope he is well soon.


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 1, 2010)

Sending best wishes for a complete recovery. I have shown under Jim numerous times and, while the decision didn't always fall my way, he has always been gracious, warm, and kind. When I was a very new exhibitor he made me feel at ease with a couple of helpful comments.



I hope he is feeling tip-top and is back on the circuit soon.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 1, 2010)

Does anyone know what hospital / address he is at? I'm not sure how long he would be there but would love to send him a card...


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jan 1, 2010)

Adding my best wishes for a speedy recovery - Jim is a class act always courteous, kind and generous as both a judge as well as an exhibitor.

Stacy


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Jan 1, 2010)

Jim is truly one of the best. He is a classy judge, exhibitor, and most importantly - a great friend. Sharon and I will be keeping him in our prayers as well. Thanks Jen for keeping us up to date on what is going on.

Mark & Sharon Bullington


----------



## JennyB (Jan 1, 2010)

[SIZE=12pt]Oh my prayers for our dear Jim Curry.



He was a wonderful judge for the Inland Empire Miniature Horse Club a few times in northeastern Washington state many years ago and I got a few chances to chat with him in person and Jim is a wonderful man, a great judge and a good friend to many people! I would also LOVE to have the hospital address, so we can send him a card and we will send healing prayers for his surgery



[/SIZE]

Get Well JIM...We Love YOU





Jenny and Mel


----------



## crponies (Jan 1, 2010)

I never have stopped in to meet him but we just drove by his place again the other day. He is literally just a few miles from me. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help out with pony care or anything while he is laid up. I would be glad to help out a fellow pony person.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jan 2, 2010)

Jim is in my thoughts and prayers here too.. He is such a nice man. Thank God he listened to someone about going into the hospital. Thats so scarey...


----------



## Connie P (Jan 2, 2010)

Many prayers being said for successful procedures and a very speedy recovery for Jim.


----------



## mizbeth (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh Jim!

I am praying for your speedy recovery. I have learned so much from you. I know you love your Ponies - be well my friend.

Beth


----------



## krissy3 (Jan 2, 2010)

ClickMini said:


> Sending best wishes for a complete recovery. I have shown under Jim numerous times and, while the decision didn't always fall my way, he has always been gracious, warm, and kind. When I was a very new exhibitor he made me feel at ease with a couple of helpful comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jim is a very thoughtful man , always giving sound advise, and helping others. I am sorry to hear the news too. I am glad he had Jim there to encourage him to go to the hospital, and to help out at home with all the horses. I will keep Jim C. in my thoughts, and pray for a successful surgury and speedy recovery.


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2010)

Jim has been a great friend and an asset to the association for many years. We wish him well and pray for his complete and quick recovery.


----------



## minie812 (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh NO...Well been there done that! He is in my prayers for a very speedy recovery, also!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 2, 2010)

I've never met Jim but have heard good things about him and the response here certainly confirms that he is well-loved. Prayers for a quick recovery and blessings on his roommate for making him go in!

Leia


----------



## Belinda (Jan 2, 2010)

Here is the address of the hospital that Jim is in right now , He might be moved depending on what exactly he needs done, but they said would not know anything until he has these tests done today..

Lodi Memorial Hospital

975 S. Fairmont Avenue

Lodi, CA 95240


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 2, 2010)

ray



ray





[SIZE=12pt]Joy[/SIZE]


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 2, 2010)

He is an awesome judge and seems to always be fair. Hope it is good news and he is home soon.


----------



## Joanne (Jan 2, 2010)

I have had the pleasure of many phone chats with Jim, but I have never met him.

I buy my tack from him though.

How fortunate that his friend was there to make him go to the hospital. the outcome could have been much different.


----------



## gvpalominominis (Jan 2, 2010)

Gulp! Phew.... heart, back down from my throat....

Yes, please keep us posted!

Let us know if there is somewhere to send cards to.


----------



## SweetOpal (Jan 2, 2010)

just spoke with Jims friend Barbara, she has been staying with him at the hospital, they are planning on sending Jim to the Stockton hospital on Monday for the remainder of the test. He is very thankful for everyones well wishes. Since he will not be in the Lodi hospital for long, it would be best to send any cards to his home, Jim his roomate goes to visit him daily and will take the cards with him. He may even be able to come home monday evening if all goes well...

Jim Curry

23500 Dustin Rd.

Acampo, CA 95220


----------



## REO (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm stunned that happened to Jim! I'm glad he's being taken care of! My thoughts and prayers go out to him! Thank you for the updates


----------



## Lmequine (Jan 2, 2010)

SweetOpal said:


> just spoke with Jims friend Barbara, she has been staying with him at the hospital, they are planning on sending Jim to the Stockton hospital on Monday for the remainder of the test. He is very thankful for everyones well wishes. Since he will not be in the Lodi hospital for long, it would be best to send any cards to his home, Jim his roomate goes to visit him daily and will take the cards with him. He may even be able to come home monday evening if all goes well...
> Jim Curry
> 
> 23500 Dustin Rd.
> ...


Thank you for the update!! We will continue to keep Jim in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 3, 2010)

I met Jim at the 2008 Nationals, he is such a super nice person. Prayers and good thoughts to him for a quick and full recovery.


----------



## sedeh (Jan 3, 2010)

So sorry to hear this!



I'm glad it wasn't what I initially thought when I saw the thread though!! Prayers for Jim's speedy recovery.



ray


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jan 3, 2010)

Sending prayers for a speedy and full recovery. Jim will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Sandy B (Jan 4, 2010)

Belinda said:


> [SIZE=12pt]Hi Folks, [/SIZE]
> Jennifer Radoi called me tonight to let me know that Jim Curry had a Heart Attack today . He is in ICU and is stable condition and the nurses said he looked good. Jenn says they are going to be running test tomorrow to see what he might have to have done.. We will try and keep you all updated as I know Jim has many friends here in the Mini World . And also with the ponies.. Please Keep him in your Prayers



We met Jim at our very first AMHA show this past summer. He was so welcoming. We ended up buying two minis at that same show and went to Jim's to get some mini supplies. Since then at our first show to actually show at, Jim was so supportive of my daughter and I and offered advise and help. He is such a sweet, kind man! I love hearing him tell stories of past great horses. Our prayers and well wishes are with him.


----------



## Shaladar (Jan 4, 2010)

Any update on Jim?

We are thinking of him daily. I have known him since the 70's and he is a great guy. I am sure with everyone pulling for him he will have a fast, uneventful recovery !!

Sue


----------



## mizbeth (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you for asking about Jim, I just signed on to see if there were any updates about him.

I hope it is good news!

Beth


----------



## SweetOpal (Jan 4, 2010)

Jim will be tranferred to the hospital in Stockton early tomorrow morning. He is scheduled for surgery around 7-8 Am for a stint. Hoping that is all that will be necessary.


----------



## ShaunaL (Jan 5, 2010)

Prayers for a quick recovery


----------



## DarkhHorseFarms (Jan 5, 2010)

Thinking healing thoughts....and prayers

Lisa & LeAnn


----------



## Lmequine (Jan 6, 2010)

Any news about Jim?


----------



## SweetOpal (Jan 6, 2010)

Jim is home and doing well. A bit tired but that is to be expected, he sounded great and I am sure will be back to normal in no time! You can feel free to give him a call!!


----------



## crponies (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm so glad to know he is home now!


----------



## minie812 (Jan 7, 2010)

Alrighty, glad he is out and back home. (there is no place like home) prayers that you heal quickly & take your medicines and listen to your body (u are the one that knows it best)


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 7, 2010)

That's WONDERFUL news!


----------



## Miniv (Jan 7, 2010)

Great News!!!!


----------



## midnight star stables (Jan 8, 2010)

He's been in my prayers


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Jennifer and Belinda for the updates as I know we all appreciated them. I pray Jim has a speedy recovery and glad to hear he's home. TJ


----------

